# Digital Refractometer



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

This is a demo for a digital refractometer. I did it in silent form as it was difficult enough trying to hold the camera and do the demo at the same time. The purpose is to show just how easy it is compared to taking a hydrometer reading where you get inaccurate readings due to gas or fruit suspending the hydrometer or it is turning on you or bubbles are in your way. The first thing I am doing is placing a few drops of distilled water on the glass well and pressing the zero button. Once the meter reads zero it is calibrated and ready to go. Clean the distilled water off with a soft cloth and then with a pipette or eye dropper I add just a few drops of wine to fill the window well, wait a second and press the read button. I take my brix reading of 7.7 and transfer it to my spreadsheet along with the 61.3* temperature. You can see the sg calculation is automatically done for you in the next box reading .998sg. I then go on to show you the actual hydrometer physically reading .998.

The meter I use is a Hanna 96811 0-50% Brix Refractometer. This is the same spread sheet that Luc has talked about several times found on Valley Vinters web site. It leaves plenty of room for notes and once the wine is completed you can print the sheet out and file it away in your notebook. I attached a pdf file showing the spreadsheet I actually used for this wine. This site would not allow me to attach the working copy that is an excel sheet.






 

View attachment Picifica White 2-8-11 SAMPLE.pdf


----------



## Brian (Mar 8, 2011)

Dan you were not kidding this is very cool! But you know now I have to add another thing to my want list... Gee it just keeps getting better huh? hahaha


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Brian said:


> Dan you were not kidding this is very cool! But you know now I have to add another thing to my want list... Gee it just keeps getting better huh? hahaha



Just for you buddy! I have been wanting to post it for a while but you got me going today. Most places are about $100.00 more for this and you know how Amazon is. Wait a day and the price goes back up. Its been locked in here though since before Cristmas.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 8, 2011)

Needs some voice over! 

What is the lowest price you've seen on Amazon?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Needs some voice over!
> 
> What is the lowest price you've seen on Amazon?



LOL I filmed it on my DROID then uploaded to photobucket.

This is it ($139.00). Thats a savings of $70-$100 elsewhere.


----------



## Flem (Mar 8, 2011)

That's pretty amazing Dan. I need to come up and see your operation some day.


----------



## Brian (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool Dan! I will start looking.. I gotta have one now... haha


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Flem said:


> That's pretty amazing Dan. I need to come up and see your operation some day.



You'll need a password and to know the secret handshake. Wade set the rules for Julie and the other girls last year. LOL I'll be having parties this summer.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty cool but Ill stick with either my hydrometer or my ATC standard refractometer for that price!


----------



## Lurker (Mar 10, 2011)

I love my refractometer. I use the hydrometer one time to get the initial reading. I also have a log that I made with Excel. The log does all computations and is a permenant record. My equipment is diff. but great minds like Dan's and mine think alike. The refractometer is really a great tool. Mine was $30 on E Bay and it has atc.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Rich if you try this one you'll never pick your old one up again except out in the field. Plus this goes up to 50 brix which was important to me. When I get Late Harvest juice I need the higher brix reading. Everytime I or someone else asked Walkers for the brix reading we got a different answer. 

Wuold you mind sharing your spread sheet so I can compare it to the one from Valley Vinter. I really like that one but I wish it had one more calculation for determining abv but the sheet is protected.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 10, 2011)

Does this thing run off DC at all?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Does this thing run off DC at all?



Totally DC


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 10, 2011)

So it swings both ways right? 

You can take it into the field?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> So it swings both ways right?
> 
> You can take it into the field?



Nope just DC. Yes you could take it out in the field but I think I would just take the one Lurker has in the field as its smaller and you can easily stick it in your pocket. In the cellar, this is kick a$$, fast and accurate.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 10, 2011)

OK,

So it's AC only, as in "plug in", does not run on batteries (DC)?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

Dan, AC is plug, batteries are direct current! hehehe Your as screwed up as me!!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> OK,
> 
> So it's AC only, as in "plug in", does not run on batteries (DC)?



NOPE it is DC, runs on batteries only. I just suggested the other one for the field because it is smaller and can easily fit in you pocket.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

I think Mike is getting a little confused and flustered talking about ac/dc.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, now we understand! You made it sound like it couldnt be taken out there!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 10, 2011)

Whew! I am glad we got that straightened out!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I think Mike is getting a little confused and flustered talking about ac/dc.




AC/DC is a rock band aren't they?


----------



## WeLoveCab (Mar 11, 2011)

If I put this on the CC the spouse will never find out!!!! muahahahahahahahah =)....


----------



## jwalker1140 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm seriously considering buying this refractometer but I have a question about using it along with the magic spreadsheet. The MoreWine version of the spreadsheet says to ignore entering the temperature if your refractometer is equipped with ATC while the Valley Vintner version does not say to ignore. They both use the exact same formula and produce identical results when the same numbers are entered so I must be missing something.

Currently, I'm using a manual refractometer with ATC and the MoreWine version and never enter the temperature. But I'm starting to question this practice after watching Dan's video and noticing that he does enter the temp even though the HI 96811 has ATC.

Can anyone unconfuse me, please?


----------

